# likes replacement thread



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

just saw a thread get nuked. guys lost a lot of likes. you shouldn't be going into a weekend, spring break even (perhaps).,. after getting punched in the virtual gut like that

go ahead and post here and see if you can recoup some of those.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

are you that guy?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> are you that guy?


just a guy speeding through the like zone handing out likes and apple pies


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> just a guy speeding through the like zone handing out likes and apple pies


that's the most commendable thing I've heard all day!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know what thread you're talking about so I'm not certain if I lost any likes but I'm always up for collecting more.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't know what thread you're talking about



doesn't;t matter. likes for you anyways ..


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks like Kanye’s master plan to get a bunch of likes under the guise of facilitating likes is paying off. Well played! I’m gonna like all over this thread


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

tdotrob said:


> Looks like Kanye’s master plan to get a bunch of likes under the guise of facilitating likes is paying off. Well played! I’m gonna like all over this thread


It's only just begun and I like it already!


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

wait, you guys are getting likes?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

What if, like, I was like after valley girl likes. Like, can you like that? Like, you know


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess this is what it comes down to, because you can't like yourself.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Unless I can cash in these “likes” at L&M or Cosmo sorta like CT money then I ain’t gonna worry about it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Unless I can cash in these “likes” at L&M or Cosmo sorta like CT money then I ain’t gonna worry about it.


.....posts anyways. Don’t care 

Like


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

@vadsy feeling generous today. It's a good way to end the week. Likes for everyone!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> @vadsy feeling generous today. It's a good way to end the week. Likes for everyone!


I liked your new video Jon


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I guess this is what it comes down to, because you can't like yourself.


They should really change that on this forum. I've always been told you have to like your self before you can like others.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

These threads can be like Valentine's cards in elementary school, everyone is supposed to get one...but.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> They should really change that on this forum. I've always been told you have to like your self before you can like others.


True, but we do need to maintain some checks and balances. We do have members that very much like themselves, and given the ability to like themselves, I think would result in a run-away like fest. Probably ending in the creation of a black hole and the destruction of the universe as we know it.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Better to give than receive, no likes please.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Better to give than receive, no likes please.


you’re killing me here


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

terminalvertigo said:


> wait, you guys are getting likes?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

crann said:


> View attachment 357323


Well played. This is really good


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

How do I like a like on my post? Or is that a question for Community help?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I can get arrested for liking myself in public


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> I can get arrested for liking myself in public


Haha this made do a real laugh and not just a pretend virtual haha


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It seems there are lots of thread-deletions lately. Where does one even keep track of like quantities? I don’t know that I’d notice if I lost likes or gained them.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

jdto said:


> It seems there are lots of thread-deletions lately. Where does one even keep track of like quantities? I don’t know that I’d notice if I lost likes or gained them.


I think Vadsy has a running tally spreadsheet on his home computer. He’s doing real work for real people.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Soooo... if I added content to a thread, and got 5 "likes", that builds into my overall score. If the thread gets deleted, I lose those likes, and my score drops? 

I'm not sure I like that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jdto said:


> Where does one even keep track of like quantities?


For your own, account settings/reactions received
Amongst forum members, only the top 20 are posted








Highest reaction score







www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Would that like work for someone like me???


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> For your own, account settings/reactions received
> Amongst forum members, only the top 20 are posted
> 
> 
> ...


I see. So it’s all about that forum cred


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

We should be able to wager our likes with each other like on twitch where you can bet channel points against other users.

Like how many posts till someone comes along and gets this thread in the bin with some sketchy commentary?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder what the top 20 would be if it were a percentage of likes to posts rather than total likes? Like, if you only posted 1000 times but got 2000 likes, you'd have a 200.00% reaction score.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 357322


I keep laughing at this one... so blunt, and crude, but hilarious.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I just liked every post except 1. Waiting for my prize.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

tdotrob said:


> We should be able to wager our likes with each other like on twitch where you can bet channel points against other users.
> 
> Like how many posts till someone comes along and gets this thread in the bin with some sketchy commentary?


How about this: We pick two members at random. You put your likes up, and we livestream a guitar battle crossroads style (the Britney Spears one obviously). You back the right guitarist, you double your rewards. Pick the wrong one and you get murde....you lose your points.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

crann said:


> How about this: We pick two members at random. You put your likes up, and we livestream a guitar battle crossroads style (the Britney Spears one obviously). You back the right guitarist, you double your rewards. Pick the wrong one and you get murde....you lose your points.


Oooh I like it


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

*I just picked two well known posters/mod, I don't really know either


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 357345


Something you don’t know about me Joe Rogan, I smoke rocks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Verne said:


> What if, like, I was like after valley girl likes. Like, can you like that? Like, you know



mmmmm hmmmm...valley girl... nicholas cage's first movie. what made that movie so awesome was, i got to see elizabeth daily's tits. she was my truest love, in the 80's. although, she was way sexier in pee wee's big adventure










if only she would have looked at me like that


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Lincoln said:


> I guess this is what it comes down to, because you can't like yourself.


I feel like this thread becomes unexpectedly deep right here.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> mmmmm hmmmm...valley girl... nicholas cage's first movie. what made that movie so awesome was, i got to see elizabeth daily's tits. she was my truest love, in the 80's. although, she was way sexier in pee wee's big adventure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah!!!! I actually liked that movie. I was also big into Modern English as well so the montage with "I melt with you" was perfect for me. Relive those moments and remember what you were doing back in 1983.

NSFW 









Elizabeth Daily Breasts Scene in Valley Girl


Watch Elizabeth Daily's Breasts scene on AZNude for free (45 seconds).



www.aznude.com


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Better to give than receive, no likes please.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Soooo... if I added content to a thread, and got 5 "likes", that builds into my overall score. If the thread gets deleted, I lose those likes, and my score drops?
> 
> I'm not sure I like that.


Yes I think that is what it's like. Àt leat it's likely.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo retired with a vast lead in likes/post. Good luck catching him.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Chitmo retired with a vast lead in likes/post. Good luck catching him.


he went on to bigger and better things, and the likes took him there


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> I see. So it’s all about that forum cred


On the other hand, was it Marx or Lenin who said "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member." ..lol


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> On the other hand, was it Marx or Lenin who said "I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member." ..lol


I don’t think it was Lennon. Maybe McCartney?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

jdto said:


> I don’t think it was Lennon. Maybe McCartney?


Good old Groucho. I've long heard that, but I'm not sure that this link is the story I remember.....





I Don’t Want to Belong to Any Club That Will Accept Me as a Member – Quote Investigator







quoteinvestigator.com





Found it.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

keto said:


> Good old Groucho. I've long heard that, but I'm not sure that this link is the story I remember.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Ringo, then?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> So Ringo, then?


Nailed it .. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jdto said:


> So Ringo, then?


Billy Shears?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Billy Shears?
> View attachment 357416


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

But I like it...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I give out likes like candy at Halloween as long as you don’t say something daft.
its easy to be magnanimous when it’s free.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I give out likes like candy at Halloween as long as you don’t say something daft.
> its easy to be magnanimous when it’s free.


I love the word "daft". It's such a good, well rounded summation of stupidity without too much judgement.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Diablo said:


> I give out likes like candy at Halloween as long as you don’t say something daft.
> its easy to be magnanimous when it’s free.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Resurrecting the "Free Like" thread.

Did you say something great in a post, and it got a butt-load of "Likes", but that thread has now been deleted?? Well Mister (Mrs, Miss, Ms) those likes are gone, and so is the rating boost attached...

So step right up and post something in here and get likes for nothin'!

Simple rules, it does not need to be clever or life changing, just posted here. You'll get free likes! (I hope)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What the fuck is this? Grade seven? Please like me! PLEASE!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> What the fuck is this? Grade seven? Please like me! PLEASE!


I like you, but it is going to take more than a button to show how much


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Brunz said:


> I like you, but it is going to take more than a button to show how much


My kids would say, "You're funny!" To which I respond, "Funny looking." Then we all fall about laughing like it's the first time we said it, when in fact it first took hold more than 30 years ago.

Or, as my eldest would say, "You've got clowns in your nose!"

Like my post, please.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mooh said:


> My kids would say, "You're funny!" To which I respond, "Funny looking." Then we all fall about laughing like it's the first time we said it, when in fact it first took hold more than 30 years ago.
> 
> Or, as my eldest would say, "You've got clowns in your nose!"
> 
> Like my post, please.


The WKRP episode (Lorraine’s a farmer?) where Lorraine says to Les, “You’re funny” to which he asks, “Funny peculiar, or funny ha, ha?”


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> What the fuck is this? Grade seven? Please like me! PLEASE!


did you forget vadsy's schtick? he hasn't been gone all that long


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> did you forget vadsy's schtick? he hasn't been gone all that long


Yeah, but I'm special. Sorry, I didn't really follow that much. Was it the cuss words?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Like my post, please.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Yeah, but I'm special. Sorry, I didn't really follow that much. Was it the cuss words?


his schtick was being a spoon, and stirrin' shit up, any way possible, anyone was fair game. it was a character he played. 



Mooh said:


> Like my post, please.


i'm always gonna click like for mike. the song is cool, and so is he. i miss him


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I do not get how people get their jollies from stirring up nonsense on the interwebs. There seriously has to be something better to do with ones time, like... oh I don't know, maybe playing?

Speaking of which, I want to know who I talk to about the addictive tendencies of this forum. I feel as though I have been robbed of valuable playing opportunities while acquiring a certain dangerous level of envy of which I can only assume will translate into real world purchases at some point draining me financially. Is there someone I can talk to about this and possibly get some form of compensation??


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Brunz said:


> I do not get how people get their jollies from stirring up nonsense on the interwebs. Their seriously has to be something better to do with ones time, like... oh I don't know, maybe playing?
> 
> Speaking of which, I want to know who I talk to about the addictive tendencies of this forum. I feel as though I have been robbed of valuable playing opportunities while acquiring a certain dangerous level of envy of which I can only assume will translate into real world purchases at some point draining me financially. Is there someone I can talk to about this and possibly get some form of compensation??


No idea. But you get a “Like” for posting here!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Brunz said:


> I do not get how people get their jollies from stirring up nonsense on the interwebs. Their seriously has to be something better to do with ones time, like... oh I don't know, maybe playing?
> 
> Speaking of which, I want to know who I talk to about the addictive tendencies of this forum. I feel as though I have been robbed of valuable playing opportunities while acquiring a certain dangerous level of envy of which I can only assume will translate into real world purchases at some point draining me financially. Is there someone I can talk to about this and possibly get some form of compensation??


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Brunz said:


> I do not get how people get their jollies from stirring up nonsense on the interwebs. There seriously has to be something better to do with ones time, like... oh I don't know, maybe playing?


i was one of the few people who liked vadsy, because i understood what he was doing (or at least, i thought so) 
he was creative about it, and there wasn't any malice behind it, except for a couple people. he liked tweakin people sort of the same way as guys messing with their buddies. even though i knew what he was doing, he manage to tweak me a couple times. then after i realized i had been got, it made it that much funnier to me.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Brunz said:


> I do not get how people get their jollies from stirring up nonsense on the interwebs. There seriously has to be something better to do with ones time, like... oh I don't know, maybe playing?
> 
> Speaking of which, I want to know who I talk to about the addictive tendencies of this forum. I feel as though I have been robbed of valuable playing opportunities while acquiring a certain dangerous level of envy of which I can only assume will translate into real world purchases at some point draining me financially. Is there someone I can talk to about this and possibly get some form of compensation??


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

There should be degrees of like. Like, double like, triple like, ten times like... 

So you can express your amount of like.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

player99 said:


> There should be degrees of like. Like, double like, triple like, ten times like...
> 
> So you can express your amount of like.


I agree with that. Like when I first learned what LOL meant in the early 2000's. 
Me: What's LOL?
My (now) Ex: It means Laugh out loud. 
M: But you didn't
X: I know, but you say "LOL" if it was kinda funny, even if you didn't literally laugh out loud. You say it to acknowledge the attempt at humor. 
M: What if you actually laugh?
X You say LMAO (explanation followed) 
M: What if you actually laugh hard?
X: LAMO (explanation followed) 
M: What if you actually really laugh super hard? 
X: ROTFL (explanation followed) 
M: Oh. 

Long story short, there should be "like" equivalents of the above.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> I agree with that. Like when I first learned what LOL meant in the early 2000's.
> Me: What's LOL?
> My (now) Ex: It means Laugh out loud.
> M: But you didn't
> ...



lol


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well Vadsy was a bit of an arsehole but I kinda miss him. Talented guy and a tad outspoken!

If your gonna die, die with your boots on!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I plan to die alone and naked on my couch, I suppose I could put boots on for that.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Brunz said:


> I plan to die alone and naked on my couch, I suppose I could put boots on for that.


Hell yah brother, if I don't have the strength I have buddies to help me out!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Brunz said:


> I plan to die alone and naked on my couch, I suppose I could put boots on for that.


with xev bellringer looping on your screen


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Brunz said:


> I plan to die alone and naked on my couch, I suppose I could put boots on for that.


You _could_ put boots on... but slippers would work too. You ain't walking anywhere!


----------

